# In the woods



## Loonerlanding (Jan 12, 2010)

C&C welcome.  These were taken with a Canon 50D.  Thanks.

1. Bee 
    Lens EF-S60mm f/2.8 Macro





2.  Miniature second growth on tree stump 
     Lens EF100mm f/2.8 Macro USM


----------



## Big (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice job on #1, very sharp. #2 almost looks like a praymantis (obviously not though).


----------



## Loonerlanding (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments Big.


----------



## dak1b (Jan 16, 2010)

i like #1. good precise shot. 

#2 doesn't do anything for me. 

just my opinion.


----------



## dcmoody23 (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like one... It's a nice, sharp, shot.. The second one just seems to lack of a point of focus really... Like my eyes lead me to the "growth" instantly, but I say, ah, a plant, and keep moving... You know?  Maybe the image would work in like a science book or something?  But not exactly art.. Just IMO though...  I really do like the first though..  Good colors, good background, sharp, just a good image..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 16, 2010)

That first shot is fantastic! The colors, bokeh, and sharpness are perfect! Your bee is actually a hoverfly, though.


----------

